# problemas ao compilar gcc-4.7.3

## mfdzerohour

Boa noite,

Estou utilizando o sabayon com o MATE, para conseguir produzir e compilar depois, só que ao executar o comando revdep-rebuild e tenta compilar o gcc-4.7.3. colei apenas o final, alem do pastebin qual outro local posso colar o log?

link com o arquivo http://pastebin.com/3UNJQrbb

Obrigado,

Marcelo F. Duarte

----------

## njsg

O wgetpaste (pacote "wgetpaste") sempre ajuda com a parte de colar o log:

[code]wgetpaste -r /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3/temp/build.log[/code]

E ainda

[code]emerge --info  '=sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3::gentoo' | wgetpaste -r[/code]

Ambos no terminal. Cada um dos comandos há-de mostrar o URL onde o log foi alojado. Depois é só copiar os dois URLs para aqui.

----------

